# unusual grab bar mounting



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen grab bars that can be mounted to 2 different walls ie with a single right angle making an L shape instead of the standard U shape?

A very old church that I work for has a very small bathroom where they want to add grab bars but a tall, narrow window in a corner next to the toilet that would prevent standard grab bar installation. They want the grab bar to double as a safety block the window.

The walls are all concrete block, so backing/anchoring is not a problem, but would it hold up 

I am also considering a fold-down bar, something like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbo=d&biw=1366&bih=667&tbm=isch&tbnid=ZMHMJbyZzJ_Z4M:&imgrefurl=http://www.acessinc.com/assistive_handrail_fixed_mount.htm&docid=CJnUxbD_uavUCM&imgurl=http://www.acessinc.com/images/FrictionHinge.jpg&w=400&h=319&ei=fTr8ULyBHsPD2QWBp4CACw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=332&sig=100024840341010030269&page=1&tbnh=159&tbnw=183&start=0&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0,i:136&tx=121&ty=83

Thoughts, comments, concerns, sarcastic remarks?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Insert sarcastic remark here...
:jester: :laughing: : jester:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes I've installed a grab bar that mounts on two walls. I bought the at a custom shop that did stair railing. I don't kmow any online suppliers for them.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

like this: http://www.bobrick.com/washroomaccessories/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?Product+Number=B-6861


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*I have some*

Ill pm you pics.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Ill pm you pics.


Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Elcoma makes them.


----------

